# A night at the gym



## baks5523 (Feb 3, 2011)

Been shooting a lot of high school sports for the yearbook lately. I've lurked here a while and felt it was time to post something


----------



## acoll123 (Feb 3, 2011)

So, what did you use to get that shot? What were the settings you used? I have been shooting some basketball lately as well and am interested in how other people get good shots.
Thanks


----------



## baks5523 (Feb 3, 2011)

That shot was using a 16-35 f2.8l on a 7d. Settings were 1/320, f3.2, iso 2500, focal length 16mm

Our "home" gym's lighting is horrible with all kinds of uneven lighting which makes it tough to find one setting to stick to. I'm constantly adusting depending on where I'm at in the gym. At other schools I'm finding that I can get pretty decent stuff at 1/250 and 1/320 shooting wide open at 2.8 with the iso usually right around the 2000 mark.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 3, 2011)

baks5523 said:


> That shot was using a 16-35 f2.8l on a 7d. Settings were 1/320, f3.2, iso 2500, focal length 16mm
> 
> Our "home" gym's lighting is horrible with all kinds of uneven lighting which makes it tough to find one setting to stick to. I'm constantly adusting depending on where I'm at in the gym. At other schools I'm finding that I can get pretty decent stuff at 1/250 and 1/320 shooting wide open at 2.8 with the iso usually right around the 2000 mark.



I suggest you shoot in the RAW mode. Then adjust the color in adobe Lightroom or DPP. You will have much more leeway than trying to do it in camera with jpeg. The in-camera color adjustments do not affect RAW images, you just get sensor data in the file.


----------



## baks5523 (Feb 5, 2011)

MKIIn f2.8, 1/400, iso 800, 70-200 2.8L


----------

